# London shops



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am having trouble trying to remember the name of the department store/shop that was next door to Harrods, back in the 1970/1980's.
Remember walking through Harrods on a hot summers day sweating in the heat, walking out of the door and into the next shop that was so cold it felt that we were at the north pole, bliss.

cabby


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Harvey Nick's is just up the road Cabby and Peter Jones is down on Sloane Sq. Can't remember one next door to horrid's. 

Dick


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thats the one H/Nics. thanks Dick.I did look on google earth but it was not there any more, or am I wrong there.

cabby


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Went past Harrods on the bus today. Harvey Nichols is on the same side of the road but about a quarter mile-ish onwards towards Hyde Park.


----------

